# Stuff I made



## southwind

First time poster here. Attached are some items I have made in the last few years.  I have never sold any, but just given them to family.  I really wouldn't know what to ask as I have a lot of time invested in them.  

I 've searched the internet and have never seen anything like them even on e-bay.  I have "in progress" photos on some items if anyone is interested.  Sorry about the huge files.

what do yall think?


----------



## bowfish71

those are really cool


----------



## artz

yeah... those are cool. The outhouses' and wells' bring back alot of memories when I was a child staying with my Granny.
 Whatcha askin' for on a outhouse and a well ?


----------



## coryo

Very nice!


----------



## georgia357

artz said:


> yeah... those are cool. The outhouses' and wells' bring back alot of memories when I was a child staying with my Granny.
> Whatcha askin' for on a outhouse and a well ?



Ditto on that.  Would like to know the price.   Very nice.  BTW, ain't you my long lost cousin?


----------



## stev

Nice ,id bet some doll collectors would like your work.


----------



## southwind

artz said:


> Whatcha askin' for on a outhouse and a well ?



Well Artz...Thanks for your interest! like I said,  I don't know what to ask for them.  first, I usually do these during the winter months because my barn is so hot.  Then,  it would be according to what kind od wood and roof i put on them want.  I hand make the corrugated tin on a metal brake.  The one well house I did that has oak shingles took a while.  I have never really timed it but I would venture to say i have about 8 hours in an outhouse and 10 to 12 in a well house depending on how far I go with detatil.  I have to make the crank parts also.

I just mainly do it to piddle..I guess I need to figure out a way to mass produce.  The rocking chairs were so aggravating, I don't know if I'll ever do one of those again.  I keep saying I'm gonna build a bunch of them and then get a booth at a craft fair an see what happens.


----------



## southwind

georgia_357 said:


> Ditto on that.  Would like to know the price.   Very nice.  BTW, ain't you my long lost cousin?



Could be...see my reply to brother Artz.   I forgot to say those hinges are a hard to put on.  I have to get the smallest ones I can find and saw them in half.  They are mortised in.


----------



## southwind

stev said:


> Nice ,id bet some doll collectors would like your work.



Thanks...I have no idea what scale they are though.

Check this out.  I do checker boards too but they ain't near the trouble.


----------



## dutchman

You do very nice work! Excellent craftsmanship. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## artz

WoW ! Those checker boards are kick butt too !  Very nice ! 
 I hope when you decide to put a price up on your goodies, that you will give us, all your brothern and cousins', on the board first shot at purchase !


----------



## Redbow

I think you are very professional in your work with wood, nice stuff for sure!

Those wells and outhouses brings back memories of farm life for me wayyy back in the 50's! Checker boards aren't bad either,, I have never seen any like them! I am sure you could command a good price for your items!

You just need a bucket of corn cobbs to top off the outhouses, or a Sears wish book!!


----------



## Tpr 325

I think these pieces are about the best I have ever seen...Best detailed ever..........Good job.........


----------



## Al33

dutchman said:


> You do very nice work! Excellent craftsmanship. Thanks for posting the photos.



Ditto!


----------



## Nicodemus

You sir, have impressed the livin` tar out of me! Everything you`ve posted is a genuine work of art.


----------



## southwind

dutchman said:


> You do very nice work! Excellent craftsmanship. Thanks for posting the photos.


Thank you!


----------



## southwind

artz said:


> WoW ! Those checker boards are kick butt too !  Very nice !
> I hope when you decide to put a price up on your goodies, that you will give us, all your brothern and cousins', on the board first shot at purchase !


will do cousin artz...I got a hankerin to make more stuff now that its cooling off!


----------



## southwind

Redbow said:


> I think you are very professional in your work with wood, nice stuff for sure!
> 
> Those wells and outhouses brings back memories of farm life for me wayyy back in the 50's! Checker boards aren't bad either,, I have never seen any like them! I am sure you could command a good price for your items!
> 
> You just need a bucket of corn cobbs to top off the outhouses, or a Sears wish book!!



Thanks man...I would like to get better equipment..ya know...like a saw that cuts a true 45?  I know I can improve, but I don't want them to be perfect, or factory made.


----------



## tuffdawg

Just call me cousin tuffdawg........... cause I would love to have a tiny outhouse!! I would also love some miniature cedar chest to keep stuff in on my computer desk  Let me know when you make some of those cuz!


----------



## fishbone2149

This stuff is cool.  Do you sell it?  Can post or pm me prices?


----------



## tuffdawg

Ummmmmmmmm Got you three orders here for three checkerboards. Figure out what you need to charge!


----------



## southwind

Nicodemus said:


> You sir, have impressed the livin` tar out of me! Everything you`ve posted is a genuine work of art.


You guys are all too kind...I figured folks would like em..and I'm glad I found a way to share them.  
 check these out....remember what you used to see on construction sites?

These are business card holders...the bricks are glued together but are not attached...just keep a stack between the bricks and front board.


----------



## southwind

tuffdawg said:


> Just call me cousin tuffdawg........... cause I would love to have a tiny outhouse!! I would also love some miniature cedar chest to keep stuff in on my computer desk  Let me know when you make some of those cuz!


Cedar chest?/?/...great idea.....looks like I need to quit my day job.


----------



## southwind

fishbone2149 said:


> This stuff is cool.  Do you sell it?  Can post or pm me prices?



Have never sold any...don't have much time to make this stuff....Looks like I need to consider it though.  i get so attached to the some of this stuff...I want to keep it...


----------



## tuffdawg

southwind said:


> Cedar chest?/?/...great idea.....looks like I need to quit my day job.



I have several of those small fake looking pirates chest on my desk. I keep weight circles in some off of my dog food bags. I keep paper clips in others. Peoples business cards in another one....... I would much rather have some little cedar chest.  But there is no such thing.  Do I get a discount for promoting this new idea?


----------



## fishbone2149

My wife really likes the little rocking chairs.  Buddy, if I were you I would really consider a price on this stuff, because I know that you now have 2 of the rocking chairs sold if you want to sell them.


----------



## squirreldoghunter

That's some of the best looking stuff I've seen. The well looks like it should have water in it. If you've got a price on one of those wheelbarrows let me know. My granddad was a carpenter way back and he had one just like it except it wasn't painted. I remember pushing that thing around.
Brings back memories of a different time.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Very, very nice!!


----------



## Nicodemus

I really like those checkerboards.


----------



## tuffdawg

Nicodemus said:


> I really like those checkerboards.



UH OH..... thats 4 orders on checkerboards.  You know you could really make a killing off of selling that stuff!!! Even the way the market is.......... At these small town craft shows......... you would sell more that you would know what to do with! Not to mention all the business you would get from here.


----------



## southwind

Tpr 325 said:


> I think these pieces are about the best I have ever seen...Best detailed ever..........Good job.........


Wow..Thanks!


----------



## southwind

tuffdawg said:


> I have several of those small fake looking pirates chest on my desk. I keep weight circles in some off of my dog food bags. I keep paper clips in others. Peoples business cards in another one....... I would much rather have some little cedar chest.  But there is no such thing.  Do I get a discount for promoting this new idea?


Got a picture of one like you are talking about?   You talking round top or flat?  I wonder what the smallest metal corner pieces I could find...that would determine overall size.


----------



## southwind

fishbone2149 said:


> My wife really likes the little rocking chairs.  Buddy, if I were you I would really consider a price on this stuff, because I know that you now have 2 of the rocking chairs sold if you want to sell them.


Thanks for your reply.  I'm planning on making more of these chairs in the near future...I have only made two, and I always keep my first runs.  The thing I'm facing now is time...where does it go?  If I figured just 10.00 an hour some of this stuff would have to price out a 100.00 right off the bat.


----------



## Al33

Coming from a family of brick layers I can really appreciate the brick barrows. I have pushed a many of them around loaded with brick. Again, your work is really outstanding, and most importantly, very unique. Be sure to sign each piece.


----------



## southwind

squirreldoghunter said:


> That's some of the best looking stuff I've seen. The well looks like it should have water in it. If you've got a price on one of those wheelbarrows let me know. My granddad was a carpenter way back and he had one just like it except it wasn't painted. I remember pushing that thing around.
> Brings back memories of a different time.


Thanks for the compliments...all you guys are overwhelming me with requests...The brick barrows are pretty easy, and not too time consuming.  I'll keep you in mind, and as i said before, I have never kept track of actual time spent making this stuff...just estimated.
I will keep track in the future so maybe I can come up with some pricing.

Thanks again!


----------



## southwind

tuffdawg said:


> UH OH..... thats 4 orders on checkerboards.  You know you could really make a killing off of selling that stuff!!! Even the way the market is.......... At these small town craft shows......... you would sell more that you would know what to do with! Not to mention all the business you would get from here.


Thats what people have told me....I retire in 3 years and I'll hit it hard then...get some better saws and junk too.


----------



## southwind

tuffdawg said:


> UH OH..... thats 4 orders on checkerboards.  You know you could really make a killing off of selling that stuff!!! Even the way the market is.......... At these small town craft shows......... you would sell more that you would know what to do with! Not to mention all the business you would get from here.



Well I retire in about 3 years so I'll try to hit it hard then.  In the mean time I'm gonna make some stuff and keep up with the time so I can get a fair price for the time I have in them.


----------



## LOCOLACEY

*nice work!*

looks like you could retire early and still eat good!!! really nice work- (my fav the checker boards) keep at it!


----------



## Lorri

Wow glad I stubbled on this forum - your work is awesome - would love to have a well house - let me know if you start selling them cause I have always wanted one for our yard.   The checker boards are so beautiful.


----------



## 1andonly

Please do let usknow if you start selling them! I would love to get a few!


----------



## southwind

Thanks Loco!


----------



## southwind

luckylady said:


> Wow glad I stubbled on this forum - your work is awesome - would love to have a well house - let me know if you start selling them cause I have always wanted one for our yard.   The checker boards are so beautiful.


Thanks for the compliment... but these wouldn't do to well in a yard  as they are only about 13-14 inches tall.  look good on a mantle tho.


----------



## southwind

HuntersWife08 said:


> Please do let usknow if you start selling them! I would love to get a few!



I am considering it.


----------



## Lorri

southwind said:


> Thanks for the compliment... but these wouldn't do to well in a yard  as they are only about 13-14 inches tall.  look good on a mantle tho.



Well I have a screened in porch with a hot tub in it - it would look good on my porch and be out of the weather.

Keep up the great work - you have people interested in buying them so get with it - .

Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## EMC-GUN

Very, very cool. I am intrigued by anything in miniature. All the stuff is great. Can't pick a favorite!


----------



## southwind

luckylady said:


> Well I have a screened in porch with a hot tub in it - it would look good on my porch and be out of the weather.
> 
> Keep up the great work - you have people interested in buying them so get with it - .
> 
> Thanks for sharing them with us.


yea...gotta get busy looks like!

Thanks!


----------



## southwind

EMC-GUN said:


> Very, very cool. I am intrigued by anything in miniature. All the stuff is great. Can't pick a favorite!



Thanks...check out a new thread "More stuff I made"


----------



## EMC-GUN

Just saw it! That is talent!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Dude this stuff is sweet!!


----------



## boneboy96

nice work...love the checkerboards the best!


----------



## Pollywog

You really have a gift ! All look great!


----------



## southwind

1andonly said:


> Please do let usknow if you start selling them! I would love to get a few!



I sure will..Thanks!


----------

